# 28 weeks later...



## grainger (Jan 16, 2018)

Saw everyone today so thought I’d update! 

- scan - showed a healthy partying little boy (he literally never stops moving), but good growth and everything looking as it should.

-obstetrics - are happy with me. Also booked my c section in for end March so now I can plan

-diabetes - happy that my standard d is 2.7, just working on bringing me into the 5/6s rather than 7/8s. Carbs to now be restricted to 120g a day to help with resistance. Really lovely meeting today though with my fav DSN and consultant. Lots of laughing. Makes being pregnant a bit more fun.

- bloods, etc - they’ve taken half my blood so will get results in 2 weeks. Blood pressure 110/60 and my weight is well my weight (averaging 1lb a week gain now which I’ve been told is normal).

That’s it folks... we are on the 10 week countdown!


----------



## New-journey (Jan 16, 2018)

grainger said:


> Saw everyone today so thought I’d update!
> 
> - scan - showed a healthy partying little boy (he literally never stops moving), but good growth and everything looking as it should.
> 
> ...


How very exciting! You must be dancing around the room, (well as much as you can being pregnant!) your favourite people and all such good news. The count down begins.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2018)

Great news @grainger!  Spring baby!


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 16, 2018)

Great news, so happy for you


----------



## scousebird (Jan 16, 2018)

Great result & looking forward to your son's arrival - how exciting


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 16, 2018)

Fab news grainger and glad to hear everything went well  x


----------



## Flower (Jan 16, 2018)

Lovely news grainger,  Great to hear your appointment went so well


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 16, 2018)

That's brilliant to hear


----------



## stephknits (Jan 16, 2018)

So great to read this


----------



## trophywench (Jan 16, 2018)

Good! - my grand daughter is due to be induced on 29 January unless Tiddles or her body decide differently, of course! - less than 2 weeks and counting here!  LOL


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 17, 2018)

Great news Grainger.  You have obviously taken great care of yourself. Well done
Laughing with DSN and Consultant is good.


----------



## grainger (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks all. It’s definitely a relief to know everything is ok so far. Roll on March (just not too quickly as I really should think about getting organised!)

@trophywench - hope induction goes smoothly for her! Can’t wait to hear the good news, especially as she’s had such a hellish pregnancy.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 17, 2018)

Great to hear Grainger, not long to go now.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks grainger - she's doing well now, still on the Cyclizine so from pre-preg weight she's by now gained a whole 4 lbs, and Tiddles is right on the bottom of 'normal' instead of 'So tiny we'll have to pump you full of steroids and get her OUT!!' - so it's a bit of a relief to say the least - but none of us will be all that happy till we know for definite of course.

Thank God you haven't had the same probs, diabetics have enough extra to cope with in pregnancy as it is and I admire every one of you!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Thanks grainger - she's doing well now, still on the Cyclizine so from pre-preg weight she's by now gained a whole 4 lbs, and Tiddles is right on the bottom of 'normal' instead of 'So tiny we'll have to pump you full of steroids and get her OUT!!' - so it's a bit of a relief to say the least - but none of us will be all that happy till we know for definite of course.
> 
> Thank God you haven't had the same probs, diabetics have enough extra to cope with in pregnancy as it is and I admire every one of you!




Best of luck to your grand daughter for her delivery, I bet she can't wait for this pregnancy to end, sounds like she's had a horrendous time!


----------



## scousebird (Jan 17, 2018)

@trophywench good luck to your granddaughter


----------



## trophywench (Jan 17, 2018)

That's lovely thankyou - but this is grainger's thread, celebrating a bit cos she's getting near the end of HER drudge - not mine!  My fault entirely of course.

My mom always said 'Not for nothing do they call it labour!' - but if you ask me, so is the whole 9 months!


----------



## grainger (Jan 17, 2018)

trophywench said:


> That's lovely thankyou - but this is grainger's thread, celebrating a bit cos she's getting near the end of HER drudge - not mine!  My fault entirely of course.
> 
> My mom always said 'Not for nothing do they call it labour!' - but if you ask me, so is the whole 9 months!



Don’t be daft, I want to hear about how she gets on!


----------



## Bloden (Jan 27, 2018)

That’s great all-round news, @grainger.

(Keep us posted, @trophywench.)


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

We were all out on Wednesday just gone, Grandad's 70th birthday (I was a child bride, obviously LOL) and I'm sitting next to fatty.  I went to the loo and when I got back to the table, the ceiling had started to leak from the hotel bedroom above us (the pub's a Listed building and some areas are a bit prone to odds and ends like this LOL) and the manager was came to check if it had been dealt with OK - I missed the initial dripping so the floor was still a bit wet.  I said to him I initially thought Sam's waters had broken when I returned!  Anyway a bit later Sam got up and 'went' mid meal - yep to chuck up yet again, though she'd taken her tablets before we even had the starters.  Doesn't stop her finishing and enjoying the rest of her meal though - it is still absolutely ridiculous.

She's going in to be induced on Monday, so maybe Tuesday or possibly Wednesday ........


----------



## scousebird (Jan 27, 2018)

trophywench said:


> She's going in to be induced on Monday, so maybe Tuesday or possibly Wednesday ........


ooh, exciting


----------



## trophywench (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL Helen - bit like 'more of the same' for us really - more exciting for her mum and dad, her bloke's mum and dad especially - since its their only son so their first GC - and mega exciting of course for the actual parents.

But for every one of us - it will be more of a relief to get the little bundle (I nearly said 'bugger' LOL) here, safe and sound because she has caused her mummy so many serious health problems since Day about 14 of her comfy current home.  Think she's in for very short shrift though from everyone, if she thinks she's gonna be 'a proper little madam' once she's out!

Usual thing though all in all - 'Are both of em OK?' will be the ONLY important thing in the finish!


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2018)

No news yet.  Went in Monday, pessary inserted, labour pains started, they started monitoring a bit later, in the afternoon she was having contractions far too quick for her cervix which certainly wasn't doing its bit - so they roved the pessary.  Since then - nowt!  No idea what the plan might be, even.

Baby's daddy is back at Uni in Sheffield next Monday ........ he's a student so needs to be there - and can't keep on disappearing for a week ......


----------



## scousebird (Jan 31, 2018)

trophywench said:


> No news yet.  Went in Monday, pessary inserted, labour pains started, they started monitoring a bit later, in the afternoon she was having contractions far too quick for her cervix which certainly wasn't doing its bit - so they roved the pessary.  Since then - nowt!  No idea what the plan might be, even.
> 
> Baby's daddy is back at Uni in Sheffield next Monday ........ he's a student so needs to be there - and can't keep on disappearing for a week ......


I hope baby comes soon


----------



## trophywench (Jan 31, 2018)

LOL - there's quite a number of other people hoping that too, Helen!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2018)

Rather than start a thread - I thought I'd just tell you that Lily Annabel arrived safely at just past 5am today - her grandma has sent us a photo and I know I'm biased but of course she's lovely! 6lbs 15ozs and both doing well!

Thanks for your concern.  Dunno whether her mum's now stopped up-chucking but I hope so!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Rather than start a thread - I thought I'd just tell you that Lily Annabel arrived safely at just past 5am today - her grandma has sent us a photo and I know I'm biased but of course she's lovely! 6lbs 15ozs and both doing well!
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  Dunno whether her mum's now stopped up-chucking but I hope so!


Congratulations to all the family!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 4, 2018)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Lily Annabel


----------



## grainger (Feb 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Rather than start a thread - I thought I'd just tell you that Lily Annabel arrived safely at just past 5am today - her grandma has sent us a photo and I know I'm biased but of course she's lovely! 6lbs 15ozs and both doing well!
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  Dunno whether her mum's now stopped up-chucking but I hope so!



Whoop whoop!!!! Congratulations . Hope Mum is doing ok, beautiful name xx


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 4, 2018)

Glad all is well TW.


----------



## scousebird (Feb 4, 2018)

trophywench said:


> Rather than start a thread - I thought I'd just tell you that Lily Annabel arrived safely at just past 5am today - her grandma has sent us a photo and I know I'm biased but of course she's lovely! 6lbs 15ozs and both doing well!
> 
> Thanks for your concern.  Dunno whether her mum's now stopped up-chucking but I hope so!


Great news & a lovely name


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks all!  Great Grandad and I both have stinking colds so we won't be actually meeting her imminently - haven't heard when UHCW are chucking her out, if they haven't already - but are assuming no news is good news at the mo!


----------

